# Project Car



## Steerpike (Apr 17, 2012)

Here it is. Too dark to take pics of the interior when I got home. I'll get those later. Trust me, it needs attention 

Drove it back from L.A. and it ran beautifully!


----------



## Rikilamaro (Apr 17, 2012)

Would be better if it was purple. 

Congrats on the new ride. I hope it takes you far in life.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 17, 2012)

It does need a paint job. But purple....hmmm.....


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks pretty nice in the pics.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 18, 2012)

You can see the paint issue on the roof in the first pic. The sides and back have a few issues that are less noticeable until you're up close. The interior is the biggie


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 18, 2012)

<- knows a few things about auto paint.

If you're getting it painted, that's something worth spending a few bucks on.    Nothing is worse than a bad paint job.  My buddy's dad got his car painted at Maaco once and they didn't tape his bumper, just sprayed it with the trunk... he was livid!  He tried to call and complain, and the shop manager asks him, "What did you expect for a $250 paint job?"  SO the guy got a can of spray paint and painted on his rear end, "Uh oh, I got Maaco" and drove around like that for over a year.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah someone in the family already suggested Maaco, indicating I could get it done there for about $200. I said no thanks. That story is about your buddy's dad is pretty funny.

Interestingly, I came across two entire replacement front seats for the vehicle for about $330. They're used but in very good conditions. I could install them myself, and it would probably be cheaper than having the existing ones reupholstered. Time to do some price checking


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah good deal.  You can always try to haggle them down.  I've done a lot of business with salvage yards.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Apr 18, 2012)

What's wrong with purple?


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't have anything against purple _per se_, but I'm not sure it fits the vehicle


----------



## Steerpike (May 2, 2012)

So one of the first things I'm thinking about doing myself, as opposed to taking it to the shop, is replacing the struts. I have the service manual, and I think I can do it other than getting the spring compressed (going to have someone do that).

Any thoughts or advice from people who have done this?


----------

